
Amazon Sued for Saying You've 'Bought' Movies That It Can Take Away from You - notRobot
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200505/23193344443/amazon-sued-saying-youve-bought-movies-that-it-can-take-away-you.shtml
======
pontifier
I truly believe in the power of ownership, and have been working very hard to
build a service that honors this with respect to media.

14 years ago I started working on it, and have experienced many ups and downs
along the way.

Last December I read here about a company called Murfie shutting it's service
down and I flew to Wisconsin to save it. I bought the company, aquired all the
customers and assets, rebuilt much of their website and saved the million CDs
that were in danger.

Now I'm in Arkansas getting a 220,000 sqft warehouse ready to take Murfie to
the next level.

It is based on true ownership of physical media, and I'm doing everything
possible to truly protect the rights of the owners of these assets.

~~~
herenorthere
What company is this? Sounds cool what you are doing

~~~
qilo
Pretty sure it's this: [https://www.crossies.com](https://www.crossies.com)

Related from a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250659)

------
badrabbit
I hope property rights are accepted as basic human right. No law or contract
should deprive a person rights to posess,use, modify and share something they
own. If a person comes into lawful posession of any item, unless a lease or
rental agreement is in place, that item is fully theirs forever. When someone
gives you something and tells you what you can or cannot do with it,they are
treating you bound as their sibject,inflicting their will over you. This isn't
equal treatment under the law. If you own something, the item no longer bears
any relation to the seller, the seller has no authority by whih they can claim
rights to that item. The whole point of ownership is that it is full,final and
permanent.

This is a main reason why I refuse to use apple products. If I pay $700 for a
device without agreeing before hand the terms of posession is confined to
renting or lessing a device, if I have a lawful exchange where ownership of
the device is transfered to me, then how dare they even think to tell me what
to do with it? Regardless of quality,how dare they consider their customers as
lesser subjects who pay to be told what do and not do? My breaking point was
when the legally restricted what programming language can be used to write
code code for the device.

Imagine a cookware company making it illegal to cook a certain food on their
line of pans. No amount legal polishing will make this right.

------
markx2
Login to Steam. Go to your profile page, look for "Games Owned"

That is a lie. What it should say is "Licenses Owned".

Their EULA, and any additional you agree to as part of the purchase process
make it clear (some do it better than others) that you do NOT own the game.
You have a license to play it, and that license can be revoked.

Battle.net, Origin and others have the same.

They can take anything away.

~~~
NwmG
I don't think it says games owned, it just says games... Maybe a recent
change?

------
ac29
Perhaps its just semantics, but can you truly "own" a copyrighted work, unless
you are the copyright holder?

In the US, first sale doctrine and decades of case law says I can re-sell the
spinny plastic disc I get when I buy a movie on DVD, but I'm greatly
restricted in what else I can do with it. I cant make copies, I cant show the
content publicly, I cant sublicence access to the disc remotely - these are
all things the actual owner of the content can do.

I'm very sympathetic to people losing access to digital content, but it seems
its fairly clear that wording aside, all copyrighted content is licensed, not
sold. The only difference here is that you can use physical media until it
wears out, where as digital content can only be used as long as it is made
available to you (which in some cases, may be much less than an equivalent
physical copy).

